# Old TriTronics Pro Release vs New?...



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I am just a bit confused on the improvement/modifications that TT has made to the Pro Release RL (remote control). When you visit the GunDog Supply website they talk about G2 improvements to the transmitter like making it 'waterproof' and putting the G2 antenna on it. 

Is TT using the new Sport Series transmitter in the Pro RL unit? Have there been any changes/improvements at all in the receiver? 

I'll probably wait 6 months to a year before changing from what I am currently using (Air Launch King Remotes) to see if they have any problems with them. 

Any info. on the new TT Pro RL units would be greatly appreciated...

CW


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Bull.
Better range, ability to make a sound,(some say it is a duck), self programed for up to 7 units, smaller transmitter and a bit less in price than the original ones were.

The biggest difference is the sound. They have had issuse with the speaker being damaged from exsessive vibration from popper or primer discharge but beefed up the cone material and solved that.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

Ohh..Maybe you misunderstood me. I know the new TT Pro RL are different than the older TT 150's (I used to own two of them). I'm talking about changes to the current Pro RL's. They have been out with sound for sometime and I've trained with them. (ones with sound and the sport series transmitters) I'm talking about changes where they have started using the newer G2 antennas on the transmitters and made them waterproof. I was wondering about changes to the receivers, etc. These changes should have just come out and put on the market within the last month or two?


Thanks...


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I would guess that they aren't actually on the market yet. Some of the things on the Gundog Supply Website have not actually been in stock although it appeared that they were. I'm not knocking them or anything, but I have noticed it with an item or two. I read that you have a new pup on the other forum


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

I called Tritronics to clarify when I got the e-mail from Gundog Supply, (their link did not work.)
I didn't get a really good answer from the TT lady on the phone but understand that the new G2 pro control transmitter is now using the Sport 50/60 lexan case and antenna. However all the electronics inside that case are the same as the old pro control release so it is really more cosmetic than substantial. No change on the receiver.

Mark


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

BULLWHITEHURST said:


> I'll probably wait 6 months to a year before changing from what I am currently using (Air Launch King Remotes) to see if they have any problems with them.


Can I ask why you are considering changing from the Air Launch King Remotes?

Cheers, Jason.


----------

